# Great product. Wildlife Food enhancement product.



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Little food for thought*

Placed this enhancer in my feeder Thrusday. Deer cleaned ever kernal. Before this the corn was not being touched. Just relaying a great product. I honestly say this stuff works.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*For those asking about it*

Ttt


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Thanks for the replys*

Ill forward them to the maker of this product.

I just know its the best stuff I have found to date and everyone agrees it works.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Stuff works*

They love the smell:wink:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Eleven Does*

Were at the feeder last night.

Thats the most does I have seen at onetime ever.

JUst saying this stuff works.
DB


----------



## dicksenn (Feb 26, 2006)

DB, can you only order it online, or is there a store locally we can purchase it from?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Online is only the current way*



dicksenn said:


> DB, can you only order it online, or is there a store locally we can purchase it from?


Might call the contact number and ask Mike if he has any stores carring it in your area.

Telephone: (888) 282-5863 

DB


----------



## soonerboy (Sep 6, 2004)

This stuff does work. It has doubled my activity at the feeder. I had four come and bed down 20 minutes before it was to go off. I knew it would work, DB has never steered me wrong.


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*agreed*



soonerboy said:


> DB has never steered me wrong.



See over the years, he doesn't know it but he has cost me plenty of money, good money spent but money. Just got in a week ago the anti fog he recommened now going to have to try this stuff.

Your evil Dan


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Stuff works*

Doe came by the feeder and brought a friend. Bad day for friend.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*I had eleven does at one feeder*



soonerboy said:


> This stuff does work. It has doubled my activity at the feeder. I had four come and bed down 20 minutes before it was to go off. I knew it would work, DB has never steered me wrong.


Now thats by far the most I have ever seen at onetime. 
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Keep getting good feedback*

One friend of mine said the does blew at him and came back three times.

Stuff works. Buddy harvested a good nine point the other day. He said his activity at the feeder was amazing
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Told you it works*

One of five eight pointer under my stand eating corn with this stuff. Smell gets them on the corn. This deer is right under me. ucks perfer the corn away from the feeder.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Stuff works*

Better than anything I have seen.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*One more*

Dont need a feeder to use it. Just carry in a few piles around your stand on game trails. They will smell it.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Buck*

This buck eat some and then bed down and then he would get up and eat some more. Bucks love the smell the does left in the area.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

I went to the website and there is any real directions on how to use this stuff. Can it be used on its own or do you have to mix with something? If you have to mix with something what do you mix it with and how do you mix?

Thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*You mix it with your favorite food source*



pchunterpa said:


> I went to the website and there is any real directions on how to use this stuff. Can it be used on its own or do you have to mix with something? If you have to mix with something what do you mix it with and how do you mix?
> 
> Thanks



Its a thin powder that you mix with your favorite food source. I mix mine with corn. Has a smell that really pulls them in. Bear hunters have found this to be a great product as well.
DB


----------



## pchunterpa (Sep 28, 2007)

So you have to mix with something then?


----------



## x-ring (Jul 5, 2002)

Dan-

I see they say a 1lb bag is mixed with 500lbs of feed....how much do you use in your feeder or what is your ratio of corn to this enhancer?


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## arkansasbowman (Nov 24, 2004)

*Cobra Archery*

Anyone know where to buy it online now. Cobra Archery has bought them out it appears.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Not much*



x-ring said:


> Dan-
> 
> I see they say a 1lb bag is mixed with 500lbs of feed....how much do you use in your feeder or what is your ratio of corn to this enhancer?


Takes very little and I just sprinkle it on top and let it filter down. Fine grain type powder
DB


----------



## ksfarmboy (Jul 12, 2007)

arkansasbowman said:


> Anyone know where to buy it online now. Cobra Archery has bought them out it appears.


yeah looks like the company sold out............:sad:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Hey guys call Mike at 918-827-7574*

Mike went to work for Cobra as well.

I think you will see this stuff take off with good advertising.

I just tell everyone it works for me. :wink:
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Yes*



pchunterpa said:


> So you have to mix with something then?



Its a food enhancement product.
DB


----------

